# Look at what some jerk did to my car



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

At least I have a zero deductible. Found it last night. Didnt break the window but they left a nice dent in the roof and the panel over the door. a$$holes.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Damn thats some sh*t. Really messed up.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I had several incidents that happened while I had my first C6, the red one. It got keyed, hit with a shopping cart intentionally by a guy in a Ford Pickup and there were several instances of trash on the car and spit on it. 

I know exactly how you feel. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

man that sucks! too bad you didn't find who did it. my brother was moving **** around in the garage and he moved his atv with his plow on it lets say he left a good scrape down my door!


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

It's because I live next to low income govt housing, and they are jealous/just dirt bags in general. Same thing happened to my patrol car about a month ago and they shot a hole in the trunk too. Whoever it is is not very good at breaking into cars because both times they have missed with the rocks and not broken the window. When They shot it, They missed the lock and did not get into the trunk. I need to move, but I cant afford to.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats gotta suck, dumb haters.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I feel your pain. Those SOB's. Keep an eye out for a repeat performance once the car is fixed.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Been there myself and feel your anger and pain. Low browed bastages.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Well if you can't afford to move, try looking for a place to keep your car until you can move.


----------



## Blaze44 (Mar 24, 2009)

What low lives. jelous that some one actually has a real job and works for his money. 

That sucks def feel your pain..


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

could you set up the dashcam on ur patrol car on the GTO and see if anything came out?


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

I suppose that can't be exactly the most cop-friendly neighborhood. Sucks for sure though. My dad had a '75 vette when he was in college, somebody bent up his antenna once, and knocked his mirror off another time. he just gave the car to my little sister, and it still has the chip from the mirror getting smashed off (after about 30 years). Sucks for sure though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats sux man sorry to hear and see that.


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

bwiest said:


> could you set up the dashcam on ur patrol car on the GTO and see if anything came out?


I could do that, but the damn thing shuts off after an hour because it drains the battery. Im going to get a surveillance camera installed. It's only about 400$ for a decent one.


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

Tri-Power said:


> I suppose that can't be exactly the most cop-friendly neighborhood. Sucks for sure though. My dad had a '75 vette when he was in college, somebody bent up his antenna once, and knocked his mirror off another time. he just gave the car to my little sister, and it still has the chip from the mirror getting smashed off (after about 30 years). Sucks for sure though.


The Trans Am I had before I bought my WS6 people kept running into it. That thing was bad luck. It got hit a total of five times in a year in parking lots. I have really bad luck with cars.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

there are few things worse than messing with a mans property, it is unfortunate to think thatsomeone who works and pays taxes has to deal with welfare riders that have there hands out for your $,and destroy the very things you work hard for. Been there and pissed. Only going to get worse(Obama)!!!!!!


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

check this out .... go to a sporting good store and get one of those game cam's. put it on the roof of the house or some what of an inconspicuous spot. and if any one come's around . it take clear photo's ever 10- 30 sec and you can set the time, there inferred shot's so they woun't even now there being photo,d cuz ,If it where me id be so pissed that the whole friggen neighborhood would now it. i have game cam's at my place but it's for the mountain Lian's for the most part.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

Kirk rubin said:


> there are few things worse than messing with a mans property, it is unfortunate to think thatsomeone who works and pays taxes has to deal with welfare riders that have there hands out for your $,and destroy the very things you work hard for. Been there and pissed. Only going to get worse(Obama)!!!!!!


:agree


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

What about a car cover? I used to be into motorcycles, and read that a parked bike with a cover draws way less attention than uncovered and instances of theft are far lower when using a cover. Does the same applie to cars?

Your problem is probably that some jobless punk has figured out what the cop's "other" ride is.


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

fattirewilly said:


> What about a car cover? I used to be into motorcycles, and read that a parked bike with a cover draws way less attention than uncovered and instances of theft are far lower when using a cover. Does the same applie to cars?
> 
> Your problem is probably that some jobless punk has figured out what the cop's "other" ride is.


Yeah. I usually keep it covered, but was too lazy to put the cover on that night. I dont ever leave anything in my car so I dont think burglary was the motive.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

just haters. and the sh!t part is, you'd get in trouble if you did anything back in most states unless you know your rights to defend person/property


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> just haters. and the sh!t part is, you'd get in trouble if you did anything back in most states unless you know your rights to defend person/property


Yeah. in Florida you can use reasonable force to defend property but the Statute does not define reasonable so I wouldnt even risk retaliating. If someone breaks into your house in FL and you fear for your life or your family's life you can use deadly force to defend your home. Best law ever.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

yea im from FL as well, we have best laws second to texas lol
its really all in the articulation i suppose. 

its definitely a tight rope


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

"They should be ****in' killed. No trial, no jury, straight to execution." 

That seriously sucks man, someone put a crack in my rear bumper in the tram parking lot when I had to go into LA for jury duty. I was friggin livid.


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

Copasetic said:


> "They should be ****in' killed. No trial, no jury, straight to execution."
> 
> That seriously sucks man, someone put a crack in my rear bumper in the tram parking lot when I had to go into LA for jury duty. I was friggin livid.


Dude. The day after this **** happened, My front bumper fell off when I hit a limb driving up a ramp. Just my luck i guess.


----------

